# Schmeckenbecher Cuckoo Clock Fraulein Or Maiden Needed



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I need the right side figure similar to these pics.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Roddy, surely you made up that name ? :lol: Schmeckenbecher (Aye Right Mac! ). Is that not the name on Aldi own brand dog lager?

"Would you like a tin of Scheckenbecher and a packet of pork scratchings"

:rofl2:


----------

